# Tell Us About Yourself



## Shanks (Jan 4, 2022)

I generally pick up things here and there reading posts here, though it's abit of hit and miss. For all the regulars who want to share, tell us about yourself like age, sex, interest, relationship status (kids), occupation, interest, dick size, or just anything you want to share in general.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Jan 4, 2022)

Turning 24 this month. Male. 5'7 and a half. 190 lbs. Single. Former Marine, currently unemployed, took a break after I got out, plan to start working again in the Spring. I like anime, video games, the NBA, and lifting weights. Used to party all the time but passed that stage now. 6 and 1/2 inches, not bad for an asian guy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 4, 2022)

I’m drowning at work

just got done and it’s after ten pm. I started at 6 am 

to-do list is out of control 

probably not what anyone cares to know but fuuuuuuck

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Karasu (Jan 4, 2022)

Well, the first thing you should know about me is stuff and things - emphasis on the and. 

@ Fuuk, ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ. Take tomorrow off with pay. Tell em I said so, and it's all good.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 5, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> I’m drowning at work
> 
> just got done and it’s after ten pm. I started at 6 am
> 
> ...


Sounds like some people I know back in the agency days. This will burn everyone out eventually.

Used to work in that agency for 4.5 years and even got to the point of getting some serious mental problems until they made me redundant on the 30th Nov (the hardest period to find a job) and when my wife was 7 months pregnant. That was when I realise, shit isn't worth it and never again will I do something so stupid.

I make double the salary now and work 30% as much. That redundancy was the best thing that could have happened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Jan 5, 2022)

what do you want to know? i am introvert but in internet anonimousity i can be quite open

i like eating/cooking
i have family
i am not rich
quite lazy
also im normal, tho not as normal as jim

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 5, 2022)

wibisana said:


> what do you want to know?


Anything you are comfortable sharing 


wibisana said:


> i am introvert but in internet anonimousity i can be quite open
> 
> i like eating/cooking
> i have family
> ...


This is a good start.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Jan 5, 2022)

28
am a dude
i like doing indoor and outdoor things
casual drinker (now)
im lit lol



Shanks said:


> dick size

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 5, 2022)

I'm 34
Live in London 
Have no family 
6ft tall, brown hair and eyes 
Work in financial services

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shanks (Jan 5, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I'm 34
> Live in London
> Have no family
> 6ft tall, brown hair and eyes
> Work in financial services


Life should be awesome! Freedom, high income and lots of experience.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 5, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Life should be awesome! Freedom, high income and lots of experience.



It's not bad. I don't have to worry about money and I have the freedom to do whatever I want (no needing to visit relatives periodically, wasting my time). But you get adjusted to your lifestyle and it stops being as exciting as it sounds.


----------



## Big Bob (Jan 5, 2022)

24.

Yes please.

Reading, videogames and probably other stuff.

None that I know of.

Metering services.

Reading, videogames and probably other stuff.

Last time I measured it was around 4-5 inches, maybe it's grown?

Maybe none of this was true at all.


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 5, 2022)

A/s/l

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rin (Jan 5, 2022)

Age: 14,9

Sex Interest: I am a child. 

Relationship: I am a pure monk. 

Occupation: To find an occupation in puberty is pretty common in other contries, but here it's kinda insolite.
Anyways, rare doesn't mean unprofitable, I'd like to do homeoffice next year.

Interests: Reading, watching anything that pleases me (be it a movie or anime), travelling or going to some place that is fun for me, lol) and I like animals too.
I'd say I like kids too, they're cute.


Dick size: Maru.

Music type: Classical and rock.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 5, 2022)

37 in 7 days
Single no kids
I do the marketing for a small business atm but it looks like i'll be going back into Commercial Management quite soon. I also train a few people in Boxing/Kickboxing now and then.
My interests are MMA and nerd stuff, anime/manga. Video games not as much anymore.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 5, 2022)

Age: Ancient

Sex Interest: Leave room for Jesus

Relationship: Mawwiage

Occupation: Something important, like an actor

Interests: Cutting farts in girls faces when we’re doin’ it

Dick size: Micro

Music type: Water

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 5, 2022)

I got the biggest dick here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 5, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> I got the biggest dick here


We know. We’ve all seen it posted ad nauseum in the now vanished Bathhouse. RIP Flower’s massive wang pix

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rin (Jan 5, 2022)

I wonder why the author of the thread wanted to know the dick size...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 5, 2022)

Rin said:


> I wonder why the author of the thread wanted to know the dick size...


Competition on Grindr, probably

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 5, 2022)

Rin said:


> I wonder why the author of the thread wanted to know the dick size...


Insecurity issues?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Xel (Jan 5, 2022)

I'm a dumb 31 y. o. (cis)female, hairdresser whose only interests are hair and ship waifus and occasional alien waifus. Single for reasons that should be obvious

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Rin (Jan 5, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> Competition on Grindr, probably


Hm... Curiously you've been talking about it, are you also interested in the answers?


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 5, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> Competition on Grindr, probably


I bet Grindr would boost your self esteem @Yami Munesanzun


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 5, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> I bet Grindr would boost your self esteem @Yami Munesanzun


I mean, if I were gay or bi, then sure.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 5, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I mean, if I were gay or bi, then sure.


Dudes will gas you up more than any woman.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 5, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> Dudes will gas you up more than any woman.


I'll just take your word for it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jan 5, 2022)

Rin said:


> I wonder why the author of the thread wanted to know the dick size...


Tbf it's not weird to know your friends dick sizes. It's pretty much gotta come up in conversation eventually

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Tbf it's not weird to know your friends dick sizes. It's pretty much gotta come up in conversation eventually


I sense an intriguing backstory.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ClannadFan (Jan 5, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I sense an intriguing backstory.


There are so many different ways that my dick has been seen or talked about by my friends, or vise versa. For example I've been showering in the High School locker room after gym class since I was a freshman, dicks out obviously. Or we'd be chilling with one of our girlfriends and sex would come up. One clear memory I have is my friends GF talking about how painful sex was because he was over 9 inches. Another one of my friends then said he doesn't have that problem cuz he's got a 6 incher. And I used to play a lot of drinking games with my single friends, which would always end up with sexual stuff happening. Again usually dicks/tits out. And on top of all of that we all just had a casual conversation about our dick sizes one day. Random conversations like that will happen over the years.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rin (Jan 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Tbf it's not weird to know your friends dick sizes. It's pretty much gotta come up in conversation eventually


Seems disgusting.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rin (Jan 5, 2022)

Wait @ClannadFan did you really tell your size?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 5, 2022)

Locker room bantz


----------



## ClannadFan (Jan 5, 2022)

Rin said:


> Wait @ClannadFan did you really tell your size?


Lol if I don't care if my entire friend group knows, I damn sure don't care if people on here know.


----------



## Rin (Jan 5, 2022)

Wait, I did too, that's disgusting...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 5, 2022)

Rin said:


> Hm... Curiously you've been talking about it, are you also interested in the answers?


Why does talking about Grindr gross you out?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Jan 5, 2022)

Rin said:


> Wait, I did too, that's disgusting...


Idk man, talking about dicks shouldn't be that gross.  But you did say that you're only 14 so ig you'll get it eventually lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rin (Jan 5, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> Why does talking about Grindr gross you out?


What's Grindr, miss? Oh, I guess I just saw it.


I'm verisimilarly shocked with how EVERY subject that is exhumed in that enclosure makes the word "disgusting" come to my mind.


O, vile world.



ClannadFan said:


> Idk man, talking about dicks shouldn't be that gross.  But you did say that you're only 14 so ig you'll get it eventually lmao


Are you saying that when I get older I will downgrade?


And why are you implying that subject is less insolite on adults when the entire opposite is true?

Adolescents are just that obnoxious and perhaps even more than the adults.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Jan 5, 2022)

Rin said:


> What's Grindr, miss? Oh, I guess I just saw it.
> 
> 
> I'm verisimilarly shocked with how EVERY subject that is exhumed in that enclosure makes the word "disgusting" come to my mind.
> ...


A normal adult doesn't get grossed out at the mention of dicks lol. Not a big deal, you're a kid and you act your age, not holding it against you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stringer (Jan 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> One clear memory I have is my friends GF talking about how painful sex was because he was over 9 inches. Another one of my friends then said he doesn't have that problem cuz he's got a 6 incher. *Another one of my friends then said he doesn't have that problem cuz he's got a 6 incher.*


Lmao that sneaky average dick mfer was basically telling your friend's girl: _''yea that's dangerous, your pussy's safe with me lil' mama'' _

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ClannadFan (Jan 5, 2022)

Stringer said:


> Lmao that sneaky average dick mfer was basically telling your friend's girl: _''yea that's dangerous, your pussy's safe with me lil' mama'' _


Average dick gang stand up. No lie all my friends who got bigs ones have said they wish it was a little smaller. My old roommate had one, and I can't tell you how many times I woke up to what sounded like crying lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Jan 5, 2022)

shanks reading all these dick related posts: interesting

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rin (Jan 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> A normal adult doesn't get grossed out at the mention of dicks lol. Not a big deal, you're a kid and you act your age, not holding it against you.


An adolescent doesn't either, unless you live in LaLa Land.
You seem to be misconcepting, I'm just working under the premise that "X happens because of your age" is a gawky argument because at no point anyone of my age profits the same.

And I'm not grossed out (not that I know accurately the meaning of that), I'm merely sandbagging which is why I'm using an emoji with a jocose facet and not seriously speaking, otherwise I'd not be on that thread of course.

And letting the jocosities out since you're taking it seriously, that features of "what's the size of your sick" or "damn let's count who fucks more girls tonight" do not make you an adult; realistically, it's a childish and teenager idiosyncrasy.

Now let's stop misrepresenting the thread, work out on your capacity to learn when one's kidding, Lewdman.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 5, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> 37 in 7 days


We're the same age.


Delta Shell said:


> Single no kids


.. but a little different 


Delta Shell said:


> I do the marketing for a small business atm


Job is slightly similar also  


Delta Shell said:


> but it looks like i'll be going back into Commercial Management quite soon. I also train a few people in Boxing/Kickboxing now and then.
> My interests are MMA and nerd stuff, anime/manga. Video games not as much anymore.


Okay, that's complete polar opposite again  

Nice hobbies though!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stringer (Jan 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Average dick gang stand up. No lie all my friends who got bigs ones have said they wish it was a little smaller. My old roommate had one, and I can't tell you how many times I woke up to what sounded like crying lmao


Honestly though 6 inch is not a bad place to be, facetious joke aside that's actually a bit above the world's average so that's cool

girls generally prioritize girth anyhow

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jan 5, 2022)

Rin said:


> An adolescent doesn't either, unless you live in LaLa Land.
> You seem to be misconcepting, I'm just working under the premise that "X happens because of your age" is a gawky argument because at no point anyone of my age profits the same.
> 
> And I'm not grossed out (not that I know accurately the meaning of that), I'm merely sandbagging which is why I'm using an emoji with a jocose facet and not seriously speaking, otherwise I'd not be on that thread of course.
> ...


Lol you got it big dawg


----------



## Shanks (Jan 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Tbf it's not weird to know your friends dick sizes. It's pretty much gotta come up in conversation eventually


These girls acting like they don't show their girlfriends their vags  

Sword fighting for the win

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rin (Jan 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Lol you got it big dawg


What's dawg, mad man?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 5, 2022)

Rin said:


> Wait, I did too, that's disgusting...


Yeah, Maccas it is


----------



## Rin (Jan 5, 2022)

@Shanks why are you asking everyone to tell about them and is not telling about you?


----------



## Rin (Jan 5, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Yeah, Maccas it is


No, homeoffice.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 5, 2022)

This thread went downhill so fast.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 5, 2022)

Xel said:


> I'm a dumb 31 y. o. (cis)female, hairdresser whose only interests are hair and ship waifus and occasional alien waifus. Single for reasons that should be obvious



I love having friends who are great with hair. I’m not gifted in that department at all lol 

kudos to you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stringer (Jan 5, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Sword fighting for the win


Naw fam, you're on your own there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rin (Jan 5, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> This thread went downhill so fast.


Did you tell about you already, Maru?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jan 5, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> This thread went downhill so fast.


It all started with penis, like it always does

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Jan 5, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> This thread went downhill so fast.


it kinda started off that way cuz of the OP askin about [REDACTED]

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 5, 2022)

I never understood this Maru/Lewdman bit. 

And I don't want to. I choose to remain ignorant on this matter.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 5, 2022)

Rin said:


> @Shanks why are you asking everyone to tell about them and is not telling about you?


I could...um... One time at band camp, I dare my 2 friends to have a 3 some, and then they went over and beyond and sword fight. I didn't watched, just heard the after story

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 5, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> This thread went downhill so fast.


Loving it. Lol


----------



## Rin (Jan 5, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I could...um... One time at band camp, I dare my 2 friend to have a 3 some, and then they went over and beyond and sword fight. I didn't watched, just heard the after story


No, Maru. I want you to tell about yourself, not a random lewd story.


Not really a desire to be honest, it's an order and you better follow it.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 5, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Loving it. Lol


Well of course you would, you goddamned filthy pervert.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jan 5, 2022)

Ngl lewd stories are always the funniest. I'm not a hook ups guy, but my friends are and they always got funny stories to tell me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Rin (Jan 5, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I never understood this Maru/Lewdman bit.
> 
> And I don't want to. I choose to remain ignorant on this matter.


Lewdman is quite conspicuous I'd say.


Maru is a meme that I can't get rid of because of NBD.


I'm sorry, Maru.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 5, 2022)

Shanks said:


> These girls acting like they don't show their girlfriends their vags
> 
> Sword fighting for the win



lmfao I’ve never shown any girl friend my vag 

how does that even come up?

“It hurts when I pee can you take a look?”  

we change around each other but tbh that’s just about it. If the occasional boob or vag is flashed then oh well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 5, 2022)

Rin said:


> No, Maru. I want you to tell about yourself, not a random lewd story.
> 
> 
> Not really a desire to be honest, it's an order and you better follow it.


Male, 37, Married, 2 kids, work in financial services.

Hobbies: NF, Manga, Chinese Love Drama, excercising.

Interest: talking about pick up for the nostalgia, but I'm a loyal and good dude.


----------



## Shanks (Jan 5, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> lmfao I’ve never shown any girl friend my vag



Maybe stop working so hard and join a girl group chat at your work

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rin (Jan 5, 2022)

That's why girls are more evolved than the blokes.
 


Shanks said:


> Chinese Love Drama


What's that?


Shanks said:


> but I'm a loyal and good dude.


Cute, you better be if you want to keep your head on the place, Maru.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 5, 2022)

Seems like I'm the only one here who hasn't got his dick out and compared it to their friends...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jan 5, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> lmfao I’ve never shown any girl friend my vag
> 
> how does that even come up?
> 
> ...


From my experience girls generally aren't as open about thier private parts as guys are. I feel like there's definetly some ego/pride that goes into it that wouldn't be there for girls. For example, if you're playing a drinking game and a girl tells you to whip it out, it'd be weird if you didn't since it looks like you've got something to hide. Not saying that ego/pride is all that goes into it, but there's definetly a part of you that thinks that. And just saying, if someone sees your wang, it's a good icebreaker. After that you feel way more comfortable.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> There are so many different ways that my dick has been seen or talked about by my friends, or vise versa. For example I've been showering in the High School locker room after gym class since I was a freshman, dicks out obviously. Or we'd be chilling with one of our girlfriends and sex would come up. One clear memory I have is my friends GF talking about how painful sex was because he was over 9 inches. Another one of my friends then said he doesn't have that problem cuz he's got a 6 incher. And I used to play a lot of drinking games with my single friends, which would always end up with sexual stuff happening. Again usually dicks/tits out. And on top of all of that we all just had a casual conversation about our dick sizes one day. Random conversations like that will happen over the years.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> From my experience girls generally aren't as open about thier private parts as guys are. I feel like there's definetly some ego/pride that goes into it that wouldn't be there for girls. For example, if you're playing a drinking game and a girl tells you to whip it out, it'd be weird if you didn't since it looks like you've got something to hide. Not saying that ego/pride is all that goes into it, but there's definetly a part of you that thinks that. And just saying, if someone sees your wang, it's a good icebreaker. After that you feel way more comfortable.



You can't casually whip out your vagina the same way you can with a dick. It takes a lot of commitment to really expose that part.
Plus, with dicks you are clearly comparing size. But what exactly are you comparing with vaginas?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Jan 5, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> You can't casually whip out your vagina the same way you can with a dick. It takes a lot of commitment to really expose that part.
> Plus, with dicks you are clearly comparing size. But what exactly are you comparing with vaginas?


Yeah exactly. Guys are in dick measuring competitions with each other literally and metaphorically lmao. If 2 girls show each other thier vag there's not much else to say after that.


----------



## Shanks (Jan 5, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> You can't casually whip out your vagina the same way you can with a dick. It takes a lot of commitment to really expose that part.
> Plus, with dicks you are clearly comparing size. But what exactly are you comparing with vaginas?


Shapes and patterns


----------



## Shanks (Jan 5, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Seems like I'm the only one here who hasn't got his dick out and compared it to their friends...


Yeah that happens when ya have small dick like me


----------



## Island (Jan 5, 2022)

Okay, this isn't the Alley.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Jan 5, 2022)

Rin said:


> What's that?


Romantic love drama from Chinese subs. 90%+ of what they made out there in the pass few years. Some movies/shows have several billion views around the world.

This industry is probably bigger than the manga/anime industry.


Rin said:


> Cute, you better be if you want to keep your head on the place, Maru.


Advantage that I have is that I've being there and done it all, so it's not hard to know what truly matters and avoid the temptations out there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rin (Jan 5, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Seems like I'm the only one here who hasn't got his dick out and compared it to their friends...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 5, 2022)

Island said:


> Okay, this isn't the Alley.



Bring back the bathhouse then

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Jan 5, 2022)

HR manager is here, quick, pretend we're taking about work!


----------



## Rin (Jan 5, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Shapes and patterns


This. There's no excuse for mans being less evolved, Marus.

Someday I was along with my cousin and brother, we without anything to do  and being lewd(wo)mans entered a working site to see if some subject that I don't remember of existed.

My cousin said "I wish I could have one [...] like that".

Disgusting story? No? Shapes and patterns matter a lot.


"I WISH I COULD HAVE A WORK LIKE THAT" she said.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 5, 2022)

@Rin what's considered to be a good shape or pattern?


----------



## Rin (Jan 5, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> @Rin what's considered to be a good shape or pattern?


Work, Maru, work.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rin (Jan 5, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Romantic love drama from Chinese subs. 90%+ of what they made out there in the pass few years. Some movies/shows have several billion views around the world.
> 
> This industry is probably bigger than the manga/anime industry.


You like romance?


I like it too, very cute.


----------



## Shanks (Jan 5, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> @Rin what's considered to be a good shape or pattern?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Shanks (Jan 5, 2022)

Rin said:


> You like romance?
> 
> 
> I like it too, very cute.


The wife wasn't into anime so I figured I join her hobby last year so we can spend more time together and it has being fantastic.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Stringer (Jan 5, 2022)

@Subarashii caught that, elaborate your perspective


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 5, 2022)

Stringer said:


> Honestly though 6 inch is not a bad place to be, facetious joke aside that's actually a bit above the world's average so that's cool
> 
> girls generally prioritize girth anyhow


We prioritize what's attached 


Shanks said:


> Interest: talking about pick up for the nostalgia, but I'm a loyal and good dude


Sus 


ClannadFan said:


> From my experience girls generally aren't as open about thier private parts as guys are. I feel like there's definetly some ego/pride that goes into it that wouldn't be there for girls. For example, if you're playing a drinking game and a girl tells you to whip it out, it'd be weird if you didn't since it looks like you've got something to hide. Not saying that ego/pride is all that goes into it, but there's definetly a part of you that thinks that. And just saying, if someone sees your wang, it's a good icebreaker. After that you feel way more comfortable.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 5, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> We prioritize what's attached


I mean I certainly do hope you decide to bang partners before seeing their dicc, that goes without saying 

I know you want to sound cute but in reality, sexual satisfaction and compatibility in a couple is very important -- no matter how much you enjoy someone for their personality, there will be a part of you that won't get proper satisfaction if your partner is lousy in bed. I mean let's not pretend here.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 5, 2022)

ITT - the D


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 5, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> lmfao I’ve never shown any girl friend my vag
> 
> how does that even come up?
> 
> ...


I can count on one hand the number of my friends dicks I've seen in my life, because it's 0.

Degenerates out here sword fighting their homies.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 5, 2022)

Island said:


> Okay, this isn't the Alley.


move it to the bathhouse

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shanks (Jan 5, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> I can count on one hand the number of my friends dicks I've seen in my life, because it's 0.
> 
> Degenerates out here sword fighting their homies.


It is normal for some people to not whip it out in locker rooms, gym change rooms, drinking games, Vegas, etc. However, been secure is about been comfortable with what you and other people do.

Then there are insecure people who likes to judge other people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 6, 2022)

Shanks said:


> It is normal for some people to not whip it out in locker rooms, gym change rooms, drinking games, Vegas, etc. However, been secure is about been comfortable with what you and other people do.
> 
> Then there are insecure people who likes to judge other people.


you're thinking about this too hard

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jan 6, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> I can count on one hand the number of my friends dicks I've seen in my life, because it's 0.
> 
> Degenerates out here sword fighting their homies.


Sounds like you got some work to do


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 6, 2022)

Shanks said:


> It is normal for some people to not whip it out in locker rooms, gym change rooms, drinking games, Vegas, etc. However, been secure is about been comfortable with what you and other people do.
> 
> Then there are insecure people who likes to judge other people.



When changing at a gym, I try not to stare when someone is naked. Unless they are waving it in my face, I can normally avoid seeing strangers' dicks. It'd be weird if they were erect though so that I could compare size. Imagine someone walking about the men's changing rooms with a raging boner.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 6, 2022)

I was on the Rugby team in high school. So yeah.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 6, 2022)

So...um... you guys like stuff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rin (Jan 6, 2022)

@Aegon Targaryen What? Why did you lewd emote my 1st post, Maru?


I even put "dick size: Maru" and you lewd it?


I see, you didn't like the post because you wanted the verisimilar information, I got you, Maru.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jan 6, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> When changing at a gym, I try not to stare when someone is naked. Unless they are waving it in my face, I can normally avoid seeing strangers' dicks. It'd be weird if they were erect though so that I could compare size. Imagine someone walking about the men's changing rooms with a raging boner.


There was a guy on the wrestling team who had a micro penis. He made fun of himself by pushing it in to make it dissapear and would go around the locker room like that.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Jim (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm normal


----------



## Shanks (Jan 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> I'm normal


Asl?


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> I'm normal


Mentioning you are normal, is a very abnormal thing to do.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## trance (Jan 6, 2022)

Mintaka said:


> Mentioning you are normal, is a very abnormal thing to do.


trust me, we've been telling him this literally since day 1

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 7, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Sounds like you got some work to do


I keep my penis contained until necessary.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 7, 2022)

@Jim don't just rate my post disagree come in here and fight me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jim (Jan 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Asl?


I'm a normal 34 year old male
There's nothing unusual about me whatsoever


----------



## dergeist (Jan 9, 2022)

Shanks said:


> So...um... you guys like stuff



What do you mean (an example of stuff)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 9, 2022)

dergeist said:


> What do you mean (an example of stuff)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Impulse (Jan 9, 2022)

19 years old
Currently studying at University
Like Gaming, Comics and Manga
Also like swimming but haven't done it in a while

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## dergeist (Jan 9, 2022)

Things (objects) or doing things

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Jan 13, 2022)

I absolutely love to drive/ride fast - especially on my bike. Insanely fast for the type of bike, riding position, and using public roads.  I've lived in several different states. My favorite is California. West coast is the best coast.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 19, 2022)

Karasu said:


> I absolutely love to drive/ride fast - especially on my bike. Insanely fast for the type of bike, riding position, and using public roads.  I've lived in several different states. My favorite is California. West coast is the best coast.



Cruising down highway 1 on a motorbike? That must be pretty epic.


----------



## Harmonie (Jan 24, 2022)

33, F, 5'4" (or 5'5" IDK), single (but in love), dog mom. Interests... um woodwind instruments are plastered all over my profile, so I don't think that needs to be said. Being on this forum makes it obvious that I am into anime and manga. Video games have also consumed far too much of my life, despite how much I have tried to run away from them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Jan 24, 2022)

Also 33
Works 2 jobs.
Female
I like walking, music, some sports and farts.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Karasu (Jan 24, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Cruising down highway 1 on a motorbike? That must be pretty epic.


Coastal Highway 1 is a must for anyone. If you start waaaay up north on 101 and come south from say...Crescent City you will see some amazing country (although Crescent City is kind of an armpit). Northern Cali is epic - redwoods and black sand beaches. The roadways are smooth and forgiving which is nice because your eye is wandering. Redwood National and State Park is a UNESCO World Heritage Site - hiking for days. 101 comes inland, and you will hit Humboldt State Park - redwoods are everywhere. Camp here because you will kick yourself if you don't.  If you have a heavy bike the switchbacks are going to be a pain in the ass, and wear you out, but I would still do it because it will pay off when you hit the coast on US 1.  You will feel like you earned that damn view. Take your time. Stop frequently. Make your way south and keep right on keeping on past San Fran. The view south of there gets amazing because you're off the water by several hundred feet. You may want to go inland to hit Sequoia National Forest - unlike the redwoods of the north that have dark brown bark, the Giant Sequoia are almost orange.  Mountains here are really nice too. Hop back on head south and at least cross the Bixby Bridge.  I'll stop here because I will never stop if I don't- take the trip you won't regret it. Plan your rides out with the time of day. Big Sur Sunset!

I'm so homesick now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 25, 2022)

32 years old, straight, male, mostly irish

actually autistic, meaning I have a history of being quickly passionate about my interests, but at the same time can just as quickly fall out of love for them, really disheartening ngl

currently its video games and an on/off relationship with anime, and in a weird way both of those interests merged together when I discovered vtubers

Been stuck living in this same house and this same stupid town in upstate New York my whole life. Have to get out and start actually living for once. Of course I'll have worries knowing wtf I'm doing. But I will say if I have to move out of this fucking state, I'll have zero qualms about that. lol

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 25, 2022)

Gawr Gura said:


> 32 years old, straight, male, mostly irish
> 
> actually autistic, meaning I have a history of being quickly passionate about my interests, but at the same time can just as quickly fall out of love for them, really disheartening ngl
> 
> ...


You don't even have to move that far, move downstate towards NYC and it's like a different planet compared to upstate and western NY.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 2, 2022)

Currently a student. About to graduate. Eats too much.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Feb 2, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Currently a student. About to graduate. Eats too much.


Eats too much? Favorite foods?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 2, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Eats too much? Favorite foods?



Usually fast food. I have to be careful. I did really good yesterday though.


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Usually fast food.


just slow the food down and it won't be fast food anymore
j/k


----------



## Karasu (Feb 2, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Usually fast food. I have to be careful. I did really good yesterday though.


Super easy to hit fast food. I do occasionally. As long as you're working out regularly it's okay - like it never even happened if you're pushing hard with your workouts. But I know a couple of guys/gals that compete and they're laser focused - they don't even have cheat days.


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2022)

I never feel hungry so not eating isn't hard for me

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Karasu (Feb 2, 2022)

Jim said:


> I never feel hungry so not eating isn't hard for me



 it's gotten to the point that I can't tell when you're kidding around in this section. How is it that you never feel hungry?


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2022)

Karasu said:


> it's gotten to the point that I can't tell when you're kidding around in this section.


that's why i always type "j/k" whenever i'm kidding.


Karasu said:


> How is it that you never feel hungry?


----------



## Karasu (Feb 2, 2022)

Jim said:


> that's why i always type "j/k" whenever i'm kidding.


I've noticed that, even so, sometimes what you write can be taken a couple ways. I guess since you kid around so much I'm conditioned to take your posts as something light-hearted and comedic if they can be taken that way  Certainly not a bad thing .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2022)

Karasu said:


> I've noticed that, even so, sometimes what you write can be taken a couple ways. I guess since you kid around so much I'm conditioned to take your posts as something light-hearted and comedic if they can be taken that way  Certainly not a bad thing .


I'm just a normal person though 

Although i still have like food preferences and can feel full. I can also tell if i haven't eaten in a long time because my body stops responding correctly.


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2022)

How long did shanks say he was on a forum break?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 2, 2022)

Jim said:


> How long did shanks say he was on a forum break?



He'll make his move after Wano, Oda promised! But who knows how much longer that is.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## wibisana (Feb 2, 2022)

Jim said:


> I never feel hungry so not eating isn't hard for me


are you robot or pinocio jim? and your mom is your maker (Geppetto)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2022)

wibisana said:


> are you robot or pinocio jim? and your mom is your maker (Geppetto)


I'm a normal person

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2022)

It's actually because my life is so full of fear and stress that it suppresses my appetite
j/k

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 2, 2022)

why are all the nf boys suddenly stoic

there's gotta be some that embrace their feelings and are soft and cuddly, no?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2 | Lewd 2


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> why are all the nf boys suddenly stoic
> 
> there's gotta be some that embrace their feelings and are soft and cuddly, no?


Ask @Nemesis and @Subarashii


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 2, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> why are all the nf boys suddenly stoic
> 
> there's gotta be some that embrace their feelings and are soft and cuddly, no?


...

I watch cute anime girls play video games.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## wibisana (Feb 2, 2022)

海外ニキ said:


> ...
> 
> I watch cute anime girls play video games.


or a baby trying to destroy Tokyo

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 3, 2022)

maybe i'll say more about myself when shanks comes back


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 3, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> why are all the nf boys suddenly stoic
> 
> there's gotta be some that embrace their feelings and are soft and cuddly, no?



Emotions are for the weak. Stay stoic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kyochi (Feb 4, 2022)

Now when you say Shanks, do you mean Shanks shanks or British shanks 

hey guys, my name is Rick 
I'm 28 and I'm high on failure 

dats it, where are the drinks

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 4, 2022)

kyochi said:


> Now when you say Shanks, do you mean Shanks shanks or British shanks
> 
> hey guys, my name is Rick
> I'm 28 and I'm high on failure
> ...


Life in Mexico still treating ya well? 

It really has been 8 years. I'm Sabo btw.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 5, 2022)

At the end of elementary school, some program from NASA had some of us take college courses. In high school i was doing DNA research. Apparently there's a gene where I have my name partially credited for its sequence discovery, but i never bothered to check. I don't even know what it does, only that it's found in humans and that microorganisms require it for living. In college i got to play with some radioactive materials and did some crystal research. I even got to work with a high pressure furnace that could make diamonds. I did other stuff too.

I'm normal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Feb 5, 2022)

Jim said:


> At the end of elementary school, some program from NASA had some of us take college courses. In high school i was doing DNA research. Apparently there's a gene where I have my name partially credited for its sequence discovery, but i never bothered to check. I don't even know what it does, only that it's found in humans and that microorganisms require it for living. In college i got to play with some radioactive materials and did some crystal research. I even got to work with a high pressure furnace that could make diamonds. I did other stuff too.
> 
> *I'm normal.*



su    ....suuure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 5, 2022)

Karasu said:


> su    ....suuure.


I'm so normal that i can identify when vectors are normal to each other


----------



## Jim (Jun 4, 2022)

For some strange and inexplicable reason, people on a discord server freaked out when I told them I throw up regularly

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 4, 2022)

there are 3 floors
7 bedrooms, 7 bathrooms
2 kitchens
1 family room
1 dining room
1 living room
1 study
in this house

but somehow this monster fucking fly flew its ass up into my fucking bedroom and is now beating its big fucking body against my windows 

a study needs to be done on how fucking reckless these motherfucking flies are getting

the fucking gen z of motherfucking flies 

entitled and too lazy to piss off if you swat it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 4, 2022)

it can have this room

i don't need it 

i'm going downstairs

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gin (Jun 4, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> there are 3 floors
> 7 bedrooms, 7 bathrooms
> 2 kitchens
> 1 family room
> ...


don't let ddj see this

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 4, 2022)

Gin said:


> don't let ddj see this


 well technically, there's only 5 bedrooms upstairs 

real estate agents dont count the bedrooms/kitchen in the basement 

not sure why

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jun 4, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> there are 3 floors
> 7 bedrooms, 7 bathrooms
> 2 kitchens
> 1 family room
> ...





Gin said:


> don't let ddj see this


What do you think @DemonDragonJ


----------



## pfft (Jun 4, 2022)

Jim said:


> For some strange and inexplicable reason, people on a discord server freaked out when I told them I throw up regularly


You have an eating disorder ?


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 4, 2022)

*Personal motto*: You put in the work into something, eventually you reap the yield of your work and efforts.

It's an absolute disgrace for anyone who would try to interfere with the above rule towards anybody.

All you need to know about me.


----------



## Jim (Jun 4, 2022)

pfft said:


> You have an eating disorder ?


i don't force myself to throw up if that's what you're thinking.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Jim (Jun 4, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> *Personal motto*: You put in the work into something, eventually you reap the yield of your work and efforts.
> 
> It's an absolute disgrace for anyone who would try to interfere with the above rule towards anybody.
> 
> All you need to know about me.


i used to think that too


----------



## pfft (Jun 4, 2022)

Jim said:


> i don't force myself to throw up if that's what you're thinking.


A lot of ppl have them… but I’m glad it’s not on purpose. Still that’s something. 

Are you will smith in disguise???


----------



## Jim (Jun 4, 2022)

pfft said:


> A lot of ppl have them… but I’m glad it’s not on purpose. Still that’s something.
> 
> Are you will smith in disguise???


Lol, does he throw up a lot?


----------



## Skyfall (Jun 4, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Currently a student. About to graduate. Eats too much.


Did you graduate yet? What's your major?


----------



## Grinningfox (Jun 4, 2022)

25y/o
Business Consultant
Liked anime and Manga
A father as of 2&1/2 weeks ago
6’3
7 inches

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jim (Jun 4, 2022)

Grinningfox said:


> Lik*ed* anime and Manga

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 4, 2022)

> Tell us about yourself.



No.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## monkeybananas (Jun 4, 2022)

28yo
Software Engineer
Not actually a banana 

Hobbies are trolling debating online, piano, working out, and writing.
5'9" ~155-160 lbs and low teen% bodyfat.

Favorite video game genres are 4X and RPGs. I generally like western type RPGs more but elden ring is like the perfect blend of both. That being said I have an RTX 3070 and 2.3 hours in the game since release  

Currently single again, went on some hinge dates earlier in the year but called it quits when i was writing narutoforums posts during one of the dates with the last girl. Clearly I have personal growth still pending

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 4, 2022)

monkeybananas said:


> Not actually a banana


Liar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Jun 4, 2022)

Jim said:


>

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> Did you graduate yet? What's your major?



Yeah I graduated law school a few weeks ago. But studying for the bar exam atm. Painful.

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Skyfall (Jun 4, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I graduated law school a few weeks ago. But studying for the bar exam atm. Painful.


Ooof I bet that’s rough. Congrats on graduating, and good luck on the bar. That’s huge.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> Ooof I bet that’s rough. Congrats on graduating and good luck on the bar. That’s huge.



Thanks.


----------



## Shanks (Jun 5, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> there are 3 floors
> 7 bedrooms, 7 bathrooms
> 2 kitchens
> 1 family room
> ...


Why are you living in a small motel?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 5, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Why are you loving in a small motel?



this is why i said we need 3 day weekends- it takes a full day to clean this place


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 5, 2022)

Jim said:


> For some strange and inexplicable reason, people on a discord server freaked out when I told them I throw up regularly



do you throw up every day?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I graduated law school a few weeks ago. But studying for the bar exam atm. Painful.


Wait bar in California?


----------



## Jim (Jun 5, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> do you throw up every day?


multiple times per meal.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 5, 2022)

Jim said:


> What do you think @DemonDragonJ



What do I think about what?


----------



## Jim (Jun 5, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What do I think about what?


The stuff that I quoted


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 5, 2022)

Jim said:


> The stuff that I quoted



I definitely am envious about @Flower living in such a nice house, so I would like to know where that house is located and how @Flower can afford it (is @Flower a man or a woman)?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2022)

Jim said:


> multiple times per meal.


Are you an ancient Roman or some weird shit like that?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2022)

Jim said:


> The stuff that I quoted


 This didn't even specify anything but you still had to say it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jun 5, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Are you an ancient Roman or some weird shit like that?


Is that something that happens to Romans all the time?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2022)

Jim said:


> Is that something that happens to Romans all the time?


They did it on purpose, like I assume you do.


----------



## Jim (Jun 5, 2022)

Mider T said:


> They did it on purpose, like I assume you do.


Lol, I don't do it on purpose.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2022)

Jim said:


> Lol, I don't do it on purpose.


You ain't normal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 6, 2022)

Mider T said:


> You ain't normal


Why did you lewd his post? 

Stop lewding Jim, he's a very normal boi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flower (Jun 6, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I definitely am envious about @Flower living in such a nice house, so I would like to know where that house is located and how @Flower can afford it (is @Flower a man or a woman)?


Wrong Flower, buddy.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jim (Jun 7, 2022)

Mider T said:


> You ain't normal


I'm prefectly normal


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2022)

Jim said:


> prefectly

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jun 7, 2022)

even typos are normal


----------



## Gin (Jun 7, 2022)

prefectly nermal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2022)

Purrfectly Nermal

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paradise (Jun 7, 2022)

I am 28 years old, Male, I like to read, watch series and make tracks, entrepreneur, 9.055 inches of Dick. I'm Brazilian by the way.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 7, 2022)

*9 inches on WHAT!*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 7, 2022)

Raiden said:


> *9 inches on WHAT!*


Nails. 

9 inch nails.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paradise (Jun 7, 2022)

23 cm


----------



## Irene (Jun 8, 2022)

Your average 24 girl here, single, I have a messy life but I have hopes I can still make it and become rich someday, I like learning new stuff, although after picking them I lose interest and drop them  


I love chatting with ppl a lot, moody af, and get bored of things fastly, I am very big fan of red velvet, I like playing mafia sometimes, watching anime/movies/series when I am in the mood, going out with my besties

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 8, 2022)

Paradise said:


> I am 28 years old, Male, I like to read, watch series and make tracks, entrepreneur, 9.055 inches of Dick. I'm Brazilian by the way.


I like how this was just tossed in the middle and then moved on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paradise (Jun 8, 2022)

Seeing the comments here, I think my size is not bad at all.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 8, 2022)

so when bad things, problem, mistakes happened, what kind of person is you guys
1. person who focus on seeking solution 1st if the problem affects you, without caring who to blame
2. person who cling and insist knowing whose fault that this thing hapened and put blame 1st, then maybe be grudgingly find solution or even refuse to fix it if it wasnt your fault (eventho it affect you, you refuse to fix it, if it is not your fault.)

@Shanks
@Yamato
@Jim
@Island
@Mider T
@Subarashii
@Schneider
@Raiden
@Gin
@Cardboard Tube Knight 
@dr_shadow 

and others

im the 2nd type of person. i really wanted to be 1st type but realy hard to do.


----------



## Jim (Jun 8, 2022)

Deciding who is accountable for a problem/mistake and choosing who is responsible for fixing it isn't really up to me unless it's something i'm doing for myself, such as playing a game 

if there's a problem and i wasn't told to tell anyone about it, I really won't. If i'm blamed for something i didn't do, i'll accept the blame and/or punishments that go along with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jun 8, 2022)

wibisana said:


> so when bad things, problem, mistakes happened, what kind of person is you guys
> 1. person who focus on seeking solution 1st if the problem affects you, without caring who to blame
> 2. person who cling and insist knowing whose fault that this thing hapened and put blame 1st, then maybe be grudgingly find solution or even refuse to fix it if it wasnt your fault (eventho it affect you, you refuse to fix it, if it is not your fault.)
> 
> ...


I'll never tell... And I blame you for this!
Depends on how big the problem is and who did it. I'll usually try to solve first, then figure out whodunnit  but sometimes I'm just petty and look to blame

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 8, 2022)

wibisana said:


> so when bad things, problem, mistakes happened, what kind of person is you guys
> 1. person who focus on seeking solution 1st if the problem affects you, without caring who to blame
> 2. person who cling and insist knowing whose fault that this thing hapened and put blame 1st, then maybe be grudgingly find solution or even refuse to fix it if it wasnt your fault (eventho it affect you, you refuse to fix it, if it is not your fault.)
> 
> ...


The first type of person.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Jun 8, 2022)

wibisana said:


> so when bad things, problem, mistakes happened, what kind of person is you guys
> 1. person who focus on seeking solution 1st if the problem affects you, without caring who to blame
> 2. person who cling and insist knowing whose fault that this thing hapened and put blame 1st, then maybe be grudgingly find solution or even refuse to fix it if it wasnt your fault (eventho it affect you, you refuse to fix it, if it is not your fault.)
> 
> ...


1... But I need to learn to be patient. Usually think of worst case scenarios... But everything always ends up been 90% better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 8, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I definitely am envious about @Flower living in such a nice house, so I would like to know where that house is located and how @Flower can afford it (is @Flower a man or a woman)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Jun 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> Deciding who is accountable for a problem/mistake and choosing who is responsible for fixing it isn't really up to me unless it's something i'm doing for myself, such as playing a game
> 
> if there's a problem and i wasn't told to tell anyone about it, I really won't. If i'm blamed for something i didn't do, i'll accept the blame and/or punishments that go along with it.


it is like this
let say your mom told you to do dishes
but your brother broke the faucet/sink/dishwaser.

do you type a guy who fix the sink to do the dishes or wait someone else fix the sink 1st. because it wasnt your fault that the sink broke


----------



## wibisana (Jun 8, 2022)

i definitely the 2nd guy, if my boss/mom mad at me for not doing my work, i have excuse because the sink broke


----------



## Schneider (Jun 8, 2022)

wibisana said:


> so when bad things, problem, mistakes happened, what kind of person is you guys
> 1. person who focus on seeking solution 1st if the problem affects you, without caring who to blame
> 2. person who cling and insist knowing whose fault that this thing hapened and put blame 1st, then maybe be grudgingly find solution or even refuse to fix it if it wasnt your fault (eventho it affect you, you refuse to fix it, if it is not your fault.)
> 
> ...


find whos to blame, then have them get shit done (if its meself, runaway)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jun 8, 2022)

wibisana said:


> it is like this
> let say your mom told you to do dishes
> but your brother broke the faucet/sink/dishwaser.
> 
> do you type a guy who fix the sink to do the dishes or wait someone else fix the sink 1st. because it wasnt your fault that the sink broke


I'll tell her the sink is broken. If she asks why and I know my brother did it I'll tell her. If she tells me to fix it, then I do it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 12, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


>



Why are you reacting like that?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 4, 2022)

I wouldn't consider myself a regular right yet, I've just joined a few days ago however I have a strange closeness to this platform already, so.. Here I am.
I'm under the age twenty and do not align with my assigned sex. I feel genderless, or nonbinary the majority of the time however I am genderfluid. I'm not in a relationship, however possibly crushing on someone(both of us are a confused mess at this, and know). I'm a student however I wish to become a therapist. My interests are art that is drawing, writing, music or the fighting arts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 5, 2022)

If you want to know more about me check

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 5, 2022)

Prince Vegeta said:


> If you want to know more about me check



What's it like to bang Bulma?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 5, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> What's it like to bang Bulma?


It feels even better than surpassing Kakarot.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 5, 2022)

32, male, bulgarian, black hair, brown eyes, overly sarcastic and often cynical, realist which is just a fancy way to hide pessimism, high self esteem projecting outwards, lower self esteem projecting inwards, closed off to most, open to all who are willing to open, hate small talk, don't talk much except during hype episodes, lots of interests few of which stick for long, spiritual and scientific which adds to the sarcastic and cynical look on life, NOT religious, religion is to faith what politics are to sociality, single ( ), broke and tired atm ( ), biologically unable to handle math or anything to do with numbers, poor memory when it comes to names, faces and overall things brain finds low priority that day, very organised... painfully so, sloppy perfectionist, boredom = pain, excitement leads to boredom, insects, bugs, invertebrates, biology, sci-fi, monsters, horror, 90s style, swearing in english exclusively cause bulgarian is my mother's tongue, knowledge above all even sanity and health, curiosity is my sin.

Майната ви

Reactions: Like 2


----------

